# What can i expect from t3's & clen in a 4 week period



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

t3's dosed at 150mcg's for the whole 4 weeks, clen ive started at 80mcg (will up when needed) kept it there for the 3 days ive been using them. seeing visual results allready, was allready cutting anyway.

eating 2000 cals per day, maintenance around 3000-3250.

the question im looking to be answered is, how much EXTRA weight/fat should be lost? If im on a 1000 deficit per day that should mean 2lb/week natty, so what with t3's and clen on top, 3/week?

thread probably seems retarded but im curious as i want to drop 4-6% in this 4 week period.

edit: used clen in past, never t3's. also using one rip atm.


----------



## lightweight09 (Apr 22, 2009)

It will be good to here people's thought as I have the same stuff on stand by ready for my cut.


----------



## JusNoGood (Apr 4, 2011)

I did something similar to that with between 1-1.5 hrs fasted cardio in the mornings! Oddly i enjoy cardio as much as i do weights. I did 100 t3 and no more than 80 clen. I lost btwn 4-6lbs a week. I didn't keep to the 2k cals tho i kept to the deficit or less.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

JusNoGood said:


> I did something similar to that with between 1-1.5 hrs fasted cardio in the mornings! Oddly i enjoy cardio as much as i do weights. I did 100 t3 and no more than 80 clen. I lost btwn 4-6lbs a week. I didn't keep to the 2k cals tho i kept to the deficit or less.


fair enough, I cant be ****d to do cardio on this cut. sick of it, did so much in the past. on my days off from training i just walk my dogs.

bumped for more responses.


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

Why start with such a high dose of t3? Personally seems a little excessive, I'm only on 50ug a day along with my diet and cardio and have been dropping 3/4lbs a week consistently.

Make small changes each week to keep the body guessing, if you do everything at once then plateau you've got nothing to add/take away. But if it's working for you I don't see a problem....


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

Im pretty sure aus built specified a protocol for using t3 in which you monitor your temperature to ensure you are on the correct dose, and to ensure you don't shut down your natural production. Have a look for it and run t3 properly, rather than just sticking in a high dose and hoping for the best.

Btw, if u can't be ****d with cardio, then u can't be ****d to cut properly IMO. T3 is not a magic pill that does the hard work for you.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

squatthis said:


> Im pretty sure aus built specified a protocol for using t3 in which you monitor your temperature to ensure you are on the correct dose, and to ensure you don't shut down your natural production. Have a look for it and run t3 properly, rather than just sticking in a high dose and hoping for the best.
> 
> Btw, if u can't be ****d with cardio, then u can't be ****d to cut properly IMO. T3 is not a magic pill that does the hard work for you.


Massively agree here, you expect to drop 4-6% Bodyfat by running a few drugs and dropping calories yet can't be bothered to do cardio okay good attitude!


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

squatthis said:


> Im pretty sure aus built specified a protocol for using t3 in which you monitor your temperature to ensure you are on the correct dose, and to ensure you don't shut down your natural production. Have a look for it and run t3 properly, rather than just sticking in a high dose and hoping for the best.
> 
> Btw, if u can't be ****d with cardio, then u can't be ****d to cut properly IMO. T3 is not a magic pill that does the hard work for you.


Absolutely spot on mate,typical half @rsed attitude lol.Seriously doubt OP requires 3000-3500 Cals to maintain either judging by his avi.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

PlymDan said:


> Why start with such a high dose of t3? Personally seems a little excessive, I'm only on 50ug a day along with my diet and cardio and have been dropping 3/4lbs a week consistently.
> 
> Make small changes each week to keep the body guessing, if you do everything at once then plateau you've got nothing to add/take away. But if it's working for you I don't see a problem....


I was under the impression tapering up and down was pointless because anything over about 20mcgs will shut down your thyroid either way.



squatthis said:


> Im pretty sure aus built specified a protocol for using t3 in which you monitor your temperature to ensure you are on the correct dose, and to ensure you don't shut down your natural production. Have a look for it and run t3 properly, rather than just sticking in a high dose and hoping for the best.
> 
> Btw, if u can't be ****d with cardio, then u can't be ****d to cut properly IMO. T3 is not a magic pill that does the hard work for you.


yes i've read all about ausbuilts protocol but then i've read it doesn't even matter as the body's temperature fluctuates heavily when you're using AAS anyway, making this system pointless?

by cardio i meant i cant be bothered slaving in the gym. I walk or cycle 1.75 miles each way to the gym and back every day either way, and on my days off ill walk 4 miles with the dogs.



RowRow said:


> Massively agree here, you expect to drop 4-6% Bodyfat by running a few drugs and dropping calories yet can't be bothered to do cardio okay good attitude!


read above quote.



GolfDelta said:


> Absolutely spot on mate,typical half @rsed attitude lol.Seriously doubt OP requires 3000-3500 Cals to maintain either judging by his avi.


i'm 6'2 and over 105k.


----------



## Hartman (May 11, 2011)

PlymDan said:


> Why start with such a high dose of t3? Personally seems a little excessive, I'm only on 50ug a day along with my diet and cardio and have been dropping 3/4lbs a week consistently.
> 
> Make small changes each week to keep the body guessing, if you do everything at once then plateau you've got nothing to add/take away. But if it's working for you I don't see a problem....


Have you been using test or anything to prevent muscle loss mate?..... Just interested as I'm considering running t3 and want to keep this to a minimum..


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

Hartman said:


> Have you been using test or anything to prevent muscle loss mate?..... Just interested as I'm considering running t3 and want to keep this to a minimum..


im using one rip. I was cutting without the t3's and clen and still making rapid gains on 2k cals, weight going up, strength going up, its my first cycle idk if that effects it or not but yeah. I'm now on my last vial of one rip and wanted this cut to be over by the time i come off, so i have somewhere to go, aka gain weight after cycle whilst being lean...leanish?


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

Hartman said:


> Have you been using test or anything to prevent muscle loss mate?..... Just interested as I'm considering running t3 and want to keep this to a minimum..


I'm pre-contest at the moment so am on test p 100mg Monday, Wednesday, Friday, and tren a 100mg Monday Wednesday Friday. Also on a small amount of clen. Just think starting at a dose like that doesn't make sense to me but if he only wants to cut for 4 weeks....4 weeks is an awfully short time to cut for especially if you want to preserve as much muscle mass as possible, but I guess it depends how much one needs/wants to lose.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

PlymDan said:


> I'm pre-contest at the moment so am on test p 100mg Monday, Wednesday, Friday, and tren a 100mg Monday Wednesday Friday. Also on a small amount of clen. Just think starting at a dose like that doesn't make sense to me but if he only wants to cut for 4 weeks....4 weeks is an awfully short time to cut for especially if you want to preserve as much muscle mass as possible, but I guess it depends how much one needs/wants to lose.


why do you take weekends off, the tren wont remain built up


----------



## PlymDan (Jan 22, 2012)

ItsaSecret said:


> why do you take weekends off, the tren wont remain built up


Who said I take weekends off? That's just when I do my jabs, there will still be tren in your system from the Friday jab until Monday morning.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

bump


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

ItsaSecret said:


> why do you take weekends off, the tren wont remain built up


I dose prop like this too, monday morning, weds midday, fri evening. Helps me to keep track of it without having to jab over the weekend when the GF is in (she is aware, but doesn't like it)


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

Well before my holiday this year i ran a 5 week cycle:

1-5 Test Prop: About 600mg/week

1-4 Dbol: Just 20mg/day

1-4 T3: 100mcg/day

1-4 Clen: Upto 120mcg/day

I lost around a stone in fat. Went from ~16 stone, down to ~15 stone. Although after 2 weeks at 100mcg T3 i lowered the dose down to 75mcg as i was losing strength. I think even at 100mcg my muscle was being eaten at!

I thought it was amazing for a mini recomp and i got in some good shape. Didnt really get any bounce back in weight either. Although mate, you really should do cardio. I was doing cardio around 3-4 times a week, along with 5 days lifting a week.


----------



## squatthis (May 3, 2010)

Big_Idiot said:


> Well before my holiday this year i ran a 5 week cycle:
> 
> 1-5 Test Prop: About 600mg/week
> 
> ...


Sounds good mate, but it seems to have made you a bit sheepish.


----------



## ItsaSecret (May 28, 2012)

Big_Idiot said:


> Well before my holiday this year i ran a 5 week cycle:
> 
> 1-5 Test Prop: About 600mg/week
> 
> ...


hmm yeah fair play. gear wise im on 1ml one rip e/oday so if i count it as 3.5 jabs per week its 227.5mg of tren, 227.5mg of mast and 245mg of test per week (all fast ester of course)

Im allready noticing a lot of visual gains in these 3 days, more and more veins, lots of ab movement/outlines/obliques moving when flexing etc/lat attachments becoming more visible, down 2.25lb so far. I guess ill use this topic as some kind of log to keep things updated.


----------



## Hartman (May 11, 2011)

ItsaSecret said:


> hmm yeah fair play. gear wise im on 1ml one rip e/oday so if i count it as 3.5 jabs per week its 227.5mg of tren, 227.5mg of mast and 245mg of test per week (all fast ester of course)
> 
> Im allready noticing a lot of visual gains in these 3 days, more and more veins, lots of ab movement/outlines/obliques moving when flexing etc/lat attachments becoming more visible, down 2.25lb so far. I guess ill use this topic as some kind of log to keep things updated.


Goodstuff, subbed....


----------

